# Sample papers of Class X Board 2009



## way2jatin (Jan 5, 2009)

can anyone please post links of latest  sample papers issued by CBSE and CBSE guess of class X within two days


jatin


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 5, 2009)

WTH???? is going on here??


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 5, 2009)

*cbse.nic.in/curric~1/sample2009.htm


----------



## tuxybuzz (Jan 6, 2009)

ok people learn these six letters before you ask anything on the forum.."G""O""O""G""L""E"


----------

